# Favorite FoxPro sounds???



## WRP (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey fellas, I was looking @ ordering a FP Spitfire.......so i've got 24 sounds to pick out of about a million!!

Just wondering if any of you FP guys would be willing to share your favorite sounds.........the unit will be most often used for calling coyotes, although we do have a few red fox as well. I would also like to try it on bobcats down the road if i can get a little farther south, and i plan on doing a bit of crow hunting with the unit as well.
I will be hunting mostly open farmland in NW Iowa, with a few hills & wooded ravines thrown in.
I obviously need a few howls, although there are so many its hard to know what to pick.......same with distress calls, i plan on getting the basics, but thought maybe there were a couple songbird sounds or something that seemed to catch the attention of a yote when nothing else seemed to work.

Any input would be greatly appreciated :beer:


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

You can never have enough sounds and only picking 32 is tough. Woodpecker distress has been a popular sound,pheasant distress,chicken distress are good too. Squirrel distress. Get as many different sounds as you can afford and just keep them on your computer and switch them out with the seasons!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

beastie boys or run dmc :lol:


----------



## WRP (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks owww.......i've heard b4 that the woodpecker is a good distress.

I don't think those were on the list KC 

Any specific howls i should get........planned on the locator & male challenge for sure, what should i try as far as female howls??

Thanks again guys!!


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

I would get the pup howl, female coy long howl 1, fem challenge bark, coyote death cry, also the pair of coyote howls. Get some vole squeaks or field mouse squeaks. Then add some different rabbit distress and crow and bobkat and wahla your at 24 sounds!


----------



## TIKKA (Feb 9, 2009)

Pup distress is also good :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

kingcanada said:


> beastie boys or run dmc :lol:


All the research that ive seen says that coyotes prefer classic rock. 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just purchased a spitfire. Your not stuck with just 24 sounds. Register your call and you can get on line and download any sound any time you want to. You are limited to 24 at a time. When you start it you will have to click backup and it will backup your original sounds on your computer. Then choose the new sounds you want.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

"stuck" with 24 sounds? i think electronics are starting to get too many people worried about too many sounds. i kill 90% or more of my coyotes with 4 basic sounds and then use howls for the remainder. i can also mix those sounds together when needed. example? pup and a jack. jackrabbit wails are occasionally interrupted with a blood curdling pup shriek. in other words a young pup is having a tough time killing a big jackrabbit. there are plenty of scenarios with just a handful of sounds. so which ones? pup squeal, cottontail, jack rabbit, rodent squeaks, and howls cover thing pretty well. howls? interrogation, challenge, lone female invitation, group howl, female rejection howl (late jan, feb) should cover you pretty well. i just use mouth calls. but the idea is the same, location is more important than sounds. good luck, and leave no escapees.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

These foxpro devices are getting used for alot more than just coyote hunting these days. They are awsome for turkey hunting, duck and goose hunting, deer hunting, crow, squirell, ****, and soooo on. Thats alot of sounds if each animal has so many vocalizations and sounds they are attracted to. So in that aspect 24 sounds isnt that many and more is better. Who wouldnt like having more choices?!


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I upgraded to the FX5. You can actually have too many calls. I just use the 4 presets but it's nice to have all the sounds on the caller instead of having to reprogram it all the time. Also, they may like classic rock, but they don't like the new stuff. My buddy kept borrowing my caller. I told him to buy his own. So, one weekend he asked to borrow my caller. I had the FX3 at the time. We do a lot of crow and yote so I would have to load the caller with the sounds of our intended target. I had two folders that I would just copy and paste and had a laminated card with the crow calls on one side and the yote sounds on the other. Well I had to load the sounds for yote. I know what sounds he liked and the last sound was a low that I told him goes great with the Jack in the Box. About 2 weeks pass and I had forgotten what I did. He comes back and give me the caller and showed me his new FX3. He had used it three times and didn't use sound 32. Finally, he said he kept seeing one come in and out of the hedge row and decided to use sound 32. He says, "I set it to 031 and pressed enter and all I hear is, Rally round the family with a pocket full of shells!" I forgot I had replaced sound 32 with "Pocket full of shells" so no, they don't like new rock.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

owwwwww said:


> These foxpro devices are getting used for alot more than just coyote hunting these days. They are awsome for turkey hunting, duck and goose hunting, deer hunting, crow, squirell, ****, and soooo on. Thats alot of sounds if each animal has so many vocalizations and sounds they are attracted to. So in that aspect 24 sounds isnt that many and more is better. Who wouldnt like having more choices?!


In NY we can't use them for turkey or migratory birds. The do work well for deer though.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

I've got 32 calls on the FX3 but the interrogation, group and JR distress are the ones I use on nearly every stand. If there's no action, I'll mix in a pup distress, coyote-rabbit fight, magpie, female invitation, rodent. But it's the first three that are the money calls for me.


----------

